# couriers



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Anyone know of a good reptile courier?

I have been looking for colin sweeney's contact details but cant find them

Ryan


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Dont bother looking for Collins details, hes stopped doing it now.. there is another courier I know of called Reptile Travel, link below.. but I wouldnt know how "good" they are as ive never used them.

http://reptiletravel.bravehost.com/

On a side note regarding this Reptile Travel courier, and I realy dont want to seem crule or nasty when saying this, but isnt it a bit 'strange' to post a picture and details of your dead born child on the front page of your reptile courier service website?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

I didnt realise it was but after all was said and done John at genetic gems uses John King all the time he said that he is very reliable and extremely well priced

His Number is 07759 53 61 11 for anyone interested

Ryan


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

i get all my stock sent to me by TNT,well thats what my stockist uses and ive always had my stuff sent to me ok 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

Tnt is great but they will no longer take new contracts from private addresses and apart from that they do not actually ship reptiles.I knowe the suppliers do send them but they get no garentee for the animals.

The problem with using tnt is that they collect around lunchtime the day before and deliver within 24 hours but if they are not aware reptiles are being carried they are left in a van overnight.

The reason i know all this is i used to own a reptile shop in clacton on sea and tried to open an account with them.

Ryan


----------



## mad man 666 (Mar 3, 2005)

Tnt aint that great at all tbh, ive seen first hand how stuff is handled through there depots. 
Colin sweeny well i wont say what mine and friends experinces where but it wernt great tbh.
John i have yet to use myself and try my best to go where ever needed myself now but i deffently think if needed this will be the guy i use.


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

as i said ive never had a problem with what ive had ! they must know there are reptiles in what i order as it states in the crates in big letters "LIVE REPTILES" I also get a animal transport certificate from my suplier that the driver has to give me when i get my package,stating what they have picked up and times etc, i guess what it comes down to is if you buy from peeps that dont mention whats in a package the van drivers will treat it as any normal package :idea:


----------



## gilberysgeckos (Apr 3, 2005)

*???*

Um guys, Ray Hine uses TNT overnight courier service and if Ray uses it i'm sure it is fine. Altho i prefer to have them brought to me by someone who deals with reptiles and knows what they are doing, but if you cannot find that from a breeder maybe you should find a breeder that travels to you and delivers personally. It may be hard but guys like this are out there and obviously you gotta pay a bit extra for them to do this but at least your mind is at peace. If you have no other choice tho then i think TNT would be fine just ask the breeder if TNT will be informed that they are carrying live reptiles!!! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Found another courier the other day, they have a lots of different courier services available.. including doing import and export services.. damn I could have used that it the past!!

http://animalcouriers.com/index.html


----------



## gilberysgeckos (Apr 3, 2005)

What an amazing site sounds really good. Well done on the find!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to be fair its actually illegal to use tnt to use reptiles. as ryan says through experience he knows, and its all true.
whoever said about ray hine using them and therefor them being ok is rubbish, its illegal if for anyone to do it unless they have the contract set up.


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> to be fair its actually illegal to use tnt to use reptiles. as ryan says through experience he knows, and its all true.
> whoever said about ray hine using them and therefor them being ok is rubbish, its illegal if for anyone to do it unless they have the contract set up.


i buy in trade from a few supliers in uk,the supliers i use suply most reptile shops in uk,they are all done by TNT,i think they only dont deliver to private, TNT must be covered as i get all the paper work with my stock and it states reptiles on all packages i get :?:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

There are alot of differing thoughts with TNT but they are not aloud to ship live animals.When i had my shop and from other people i know no box has ever been marked with live reptiles when i got a delivery.If you were to phone TNT they would tell you that they do not and will not courier live animals.I know a lot of businesses do use them to ship live reptiles but in theory they should not.I have the experience of animals from peregrine livefoods and monkfield nutrition and they DID NOT mark any boxes for live animals

Ryan


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

Greenphase said:


> There are alot of differing thoughts with TNT but they are not aloud to ship live animals.When i had my shop and from other people i know no box has ever been marked with live reptiles when i got a delivery.If you were to phone TNT they would tell you that they do not and will not courier live animals.I know a lot of businesses do use them to ship live reptiles but in theory they should not.I have the experience of animals from peregrine livefoods and monkfield nutrition and they DID NOT mark any boxes for live animals
> 
> Ryan


they must have had a crack down since then as mine are marked up,got a delivery last week (LIVE REPTILES) !! either that or i must be honered lol


----------



## Colonel (May 11, 2005)

Hi all,
I thought I would give you my experiences of TNT. I have used them on two occaisions. 

The first time I used them a couple of years ago, the box was sent unmarked and the snake arrived so cold and limp that i thought it was dead. I did open it in front of driver and to be fair he said he did not know it carried live animals. there was a heat pack in with the animal and it was delivered for 10.30, fortunately the animal was ok.

The second delivery was a completely different issue, after the first delivery. I had the animal sent to me for before 9.00am and the box marked live reptiles. I watched out for the TNT lorry, when it pulled up outside i went out to collect the animals. the driver opened up the rear doors and the box fell off the back of the lorry. A large corner of the box was already smashed open, whether this happened in the lorry or back in the office I could not say. I again opened the box in front of the driver to check the animals, fortunately they were ok. The paperwork that was in with the snakes was missing, so i contacted the breeder. He told me that the paperwork had definatley been put in and that the pillowcase was also taped on the knot. The bag was also no longer taped, the driver told me that another worker at TNT had opened the animals back at the office because he was interested in reptiles. 

I contacted TNT and complained about the fact that someone else had actually opend my parcel, they appologised and also told me that they do not courier reptiles.

I think in reallity if you have an account with them, they will courier any thing if they know what is inside or not. Its all about money at the end of the day, just depends on how much you value your animals. I know the breeder I used no longer couriers animals with them because he had animals go missing.

Colin


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i deliver myself now.if its worth it. i mean it will cost most people more, but they will be getting real good stock from me this year, all bred by me. all parents i own and fed using my own bred mice. so that along with delivery means anyone who buys from me will get a great service.
lol, plug plug


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

We get the picture Nige :wink: lol


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

I do prefer to deliver myself but it is not always 1.possible and 2 cheap enough for me to do.I usually deliver for the cost of petrol which i always say to people its this many miles and on a full tank i can travel 400ish miles.So thats 400 miles for £45.Some people will pay it others wont.If i was offered the smae service by someone else i would snap it up.Knowing that the animals only get boxed up as they leave to deliver and that the animal is on the road for roughly 4 hours is all the garentee i would need.

I have delivered to northampton and leicester on a regular basis and have gone as far as leeds northerly and torquay southwards.f people are willing to pay my petrol costs there and back then it is a day out for me  

Ryan


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah Chris Gillam delivers himself.. he drove all the way from liverpool to southampton when I bought from him last year  that must have taken a while


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

I heard Chris does a lot of his deliveries.He travels all round the country on a fairly regular basis.Its nice when the bigger breeders will deliver themselves as it adds the personal touch for 1 and secondly if you have any problems or queries you can ask them to their faces at the moment when you get your new addition

Ryan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the thing is chris sells snakes worth 5,6 7 grand a piece. he can afford to.
i do the same ryan, base it on about 10p per mile. 
will probably be more than that this year though, unless its a special mate or something lol


----------

